# [Multimedia] Solution performante pour partager de la video

## 256JMaN

Bonsoir !

Depuis pas mal de temps j'ai un vieux portable qui traine au fond d'un placard.

Je me suis dis que c’était bien dommage de ne rien en faire et aujourd'hui j'ai une idée 

J'ai un HTPC sous gentoo avec un xbmc et j'aimerai bien pouvoir regarder les vidéos contenue dessus depuis cette machine.

Seul hic ... le disque du portable est lent et bruillant, je suis donc partis pour faire un client diskless grâce à pxe 

comment arriver a partager mes videos ?

- via vnc ?

l'avantage serait d'avoir la même chose sur les deux machines au même moment, mais je doute qu'il existe un serveur suffisamment performant pour avoir une image suffisamment fluide et surtout, pas de décalage audio 

- avec un xbmc sur mon client diskless ?

j'ai peur que cette solution soit trop lourde pour du PXE et pour ma machine (c'est un pentium 4 2Ghz avec 512 mo de ram) 

De plus cela nécessiterait d'utiliser mysql pour partager ma médiathèque sur xbmc et de mettre tout le contenu sur des partages réseau 

- du streaming ?

La je ne sais pas si une solution existe pour arriver a sortir du streaming video d'une session X ... si ca existe ... ce serait vraiment le top ! 

Bref, si quelqu'un à un avis et même une solution que je n'ai pas pensé, je suis preneur !

la machine cliente est un vieux toshiba satellite 

CPU : Pentium 4 m 2Ghz

RAM : 512 mo DDR 333Mhz

Video : Geforce 420 Go

LAN : 10/100 Mbit

----------

## El_Goretto

Solution simple: essayer de faire du OpenElec en PXE:

*htpc tourjours sous XBMC, donc partageant la bibliothèque (ie juste les fichiers video/images)  via uPnP ou autre technique de streaming intégrée à xbmc (sinon mediatomb en supplément, tout simple)

*xbmc du coup aussi sur le client (laptop)

Sinon toute solution de stackage partagé à la place du streaming fonctionnera aussi, faut voir son htpc comme un NAS grosso modo.

Quand à l'histoire de mysql machin, beurk, je ne vois même pas où ça peut aller  :Smile: 

A part çà, j'ai peut que ta config laptop soit un peu juste pour de la HD, en passant.

Autre chose, du PXE via du 10/100... ahem  :Smile: 

----------

